# Frustrated bunny wants to complain



## Hermelin (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi everyone Odin here

A great bunny named after an immense almighty god with a beautiful fluffy bum, that can sway all the girls. No one can resist my charms and beauty. 

This ruler thought my worthy life would be wonderful, ordering the servants and swaying ladies hearts. But the main servant it’s so lazy and ignore my commands. 

So this ruler wonder if their any way to lodge a complain about my bunny servant. 

How dare my servant let me be locked in the royal bedchamber, while letting the outsider scaredy-cat Toste move around free in the palace. The servant even gave that fatous bunny all the treasure that’s belongs to this ruler. 

Yeah, Toste got floppy ears that sometimes can’t decide if they should be up or down. Always pretending being scared and hiding. Toste even dares enjoy my banquet of food, only leaving crumbles for me. My ignorant servant can’t see the cunning light in his eyes and that annoying smirk Toste shows me. What a miserably life this ruler have. 

But the worse thing that really grind my gears, my servant haven’t cleaned my palace for a week. Now, my once fluffy and shiny fur started to smell funny and become disheveled. 

This ruler need a good brushing and a through cleaning of my palace. My servant says she will do it later after her exams tomorrow...

How dare a servant be so disrespectful and courage to ignore my demands. 

So where can I lodge my complains and get a new servant. 

Ps. If any see the fatous bunny Toste, don’t get trick by his floppy ears. 


He’s a wolf in sheep’s clothing!!!


----------



## zuppa (Jan 14, 2020)

He doesn't look frustrated at all ) Tell him you will eat him if he complains


----------



## Mehidk (Jan 14, 2020)

Haaaaa! Trixie here, I understand your frustration! My human mother is gone for 8+ hours. She tries to tell me she has to work in order to feed my hungry appetite. My human father is home with me all day though but I want more attention than what he gives me (basically all the time, but I need more if there's such a thing). I tug on the pen to try and call for him, and all he does is peer his head over the pen, smiles while he pets me. So what do I do? I now jump at the pen, climb over and try to reach for him telling him, I need more! I think I shock him every time I do it though, because he always gasps and then I think to myself "holy rabbit, I didn't think I could do that". I've finally managed to climb onto the bed so we'll see who gets the last laugh when I manage to hop all over the bed while he sleeps. 

Ugh, humans just don't get it. If you figure out where to find the complaint department, do share! 

Human mother note: PS your rabbit is so adorable @Hermelin!


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 14, 2020)

It pleases me reading your comments and when this ruler manage to find the complaint deparment I will defintly share with the rest of the bunny committee. 




// Odin 

Bunny servant here: @Mehidk I also think Toste is really cute. But it’s hard getting good pictures of him. Don’t tell the spoiled Odin, he get easily jealous. Odin is the big brother but have still not accepted that there’s a younger brother in the house.


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi, I'm Chowder. I would like to complain about Google. I dont know who they are but my human servant talks to them a lot. 
When I first arrived at my new kingdom all was well. I had pellets 2 times a day, (the good kind with lots of colorful treats mixed in) Then my servant talked to Google. Now I get 1/4 of what I was getting and no delicious treats. 
The servants subordinate gave me cherries 3-4times a day, then Google butts in and now 1 cherry a week. 1! I love those cherries. 
Also I spread my hay all over the floor, just where I want it. Then human servant comes in and either heaps it all up or tosses it! I'm guessing Google told her to do that too. 
If any one knows who this Google is I would like to have a word!


----------



## Mehidk (Jan 15, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> It pleases me reading your comments and when this ruler manage to find the complaint deparment I will defintly share with the rest of the bunny committee.
> 
> View attachment 44706
> 
> ...



My next goal is to convince my human mother and father that I am good enough to be out in the open. Toste seems to be lucky...too lucky. You and I must figure out a way to convince the human servants that we deserve the same treatment.

Human Mother Note: Oh my GOODNESS! How can you handle the adorableness of Odin and Toste? I sure can't!


----------



## Mehidk (Jan 15, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> Hi, I'm Chowder. I would like to complain about Google. I dont know who they are but my human servant talks to them a lot.
> When I first arrived at my new kingdom all was well. I had pellets 2 times a day, (the good kind with lots of colorful treats mixed in) Then my servant talked to Google. Now I get 1/4 of what I was getting and no delicious treats.
> The servants subordinate gave me cherries 3-4times a day, then Google butts in and now 1 cherry a week. 1! I love those cherries.
> Also I spread my hay all over the floor, just where I want it. Then human servant comes in and either heaps it all up or tosses it! I'm guessing Google told her to do that too.
> If any one knows who this Google is I would like to have a word!


Hello Chowder and welcome! How dare your servant change up your routine all because of Google. It seems like Google is trying to act like a know-it-all and needs to butt out. I can't say much either though because my human parents also rely on Google. We all must band together and stand up to it!


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 15, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> My next goal is to convince my human mother and father that I am good enough to be out in the open. Toste seems to be lucky...too lucky. You and I must figure out a way to convince the human servants that we deserve the same treatment.



This regal bunny hopes you win your upcoming battles Trixie and be out in the open. We the true rulers need to be in an united front and take back what’s ours // Odin 




Mehidk said:


> Human Mother Note: Oh my GOODNESS! How can you handle the adorableness of Odin and Toste? I sure can't!



Bunny servant: To tell the truth I can’t handle their adorableness, I often give up resisting and just pick them up while covering them with kisses. I’m so lucky they love being picked up. Toste will bunny purr and close his eyes while Odin will give kisses back and snuggle up. They have completely captured my heart, but the queen of the house will often vocalize if Toste or Odin get more attention than her. 

So the trio of bunnies have their quirky personalities 
That’s just the joy of being a bunny servant.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 15, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> Hi, I'm Chowder. I would like to complain about Google. I dont know who they are but my human servant talks to them a lot.
> When I first arrived at my new kingdom all was well. I had pellets 2 times a day, (the good kind with lots of colorful treats mixed in) Then my servant talked to Google. Now I get 1/4 of what I was getting and no delicious treats.
> The servants subordinate gave me cherries 3-4times a day, then Google butts in and now 1 cherry a week. 1! I love those cherries.
> Also I spread my hay all over the floor, just where I want it. Then human servant comes in and either heaps it all up or tosses it! I'm guessing Google told her to do that too.
> If any one knows who this Google is I would like to have a word!



Greetings Chowder.

Google is a common enemy in our bunny kingdoms. I’ve never understood why our servants listen to them without asking us. Who are the rulers in our kingdoms and who are the servants. 

We need to set up new laws and reinforce our power. To not let google win !!! 

// Odin


----------



## Maki_p29 (Jan 15, 2020)

This thread is really cute!!( okay human servant! That’s enough expressing your own thoughts, now write my own - Hawkeye)

Greetings fellow bunny lords and lordresses! 

This is Empress and Queen-pin Hawkeye of the Hawk Claw clan/gang (my servants know of the claw and my strong hand very well) is speaking to you.

I am very dissatisfied to learn of the horrible treatment you all have experienced at the hands of your humans/servants! Maybe I should pay Google a special visit with my strong hand and claw.

Also I recommend to train your humans better. My most loyal and trained human servant who is the Admiral of the Hawk Claw Gang and human mom tends to my every need. She tirelessly wakes up after I ring the royal cymbals ( bite the cage bars) alerting to my discomfort and dissatisfaction of some sort, Whether it be my hay is not piled up in a satisfactory manner or instead of plain water I desire water spiked with a drop of apple juice in my dish or I wish to be petted at night hours when my humans need sleep also I call my human when I feel I need a dose of my daily Elixir/cocktail (medicine) that keeps me strong and healthy despite my human administering it hours earlier ( that because it can be given multiple times a day- human one; shhh! Human one!! I didn’t give you permission to reveal such details now hush and write - Hawkeye).

My next human servant is the General of the Hawk Claw Clan. They are my Human Aunt. I was able to install more fear into this one. They aren’t as bold as the Admiral ( who will discipline you Hawkeye when you act up- Human One; Hush again!! We won’t talk about that here Admiral, keep writing- Hawkeye). I yell at the General (beep and honk) in protest and my even throw a few punches ( box them) when they attempt to bring me in my royal throne out of my room into my recreation grounds. They must wait until I’m completely ready to leave my room( huge cadge) then proceed at my command.

My last human is my human grandma who is now ranked as more than a foot soldier because their loyalty. My human grandma only experienced the Claw( which is how I personally initiate and move humans up a rank for their loyalty and or bravery) once and she was initiated into the Hawk Claw gang after trying to place the royal rations ( food pellets) into my royal glass food platter( dish) without permission and as a unidentifiable human entering my room. They received the mark of the Claw welcoming them into the Clan. They never attempted this feat again but now my loyal Admiral and General give my royal rations and even hold my glass platter to my jaw for exclusive access and most times I refuse to start eating unless it is held to my mouth (very sassy).

More about my human grandma. She cleans and fluffs the royal throne( litter box) along with the General too. They have proved their loyalty and are good servants.

See all the humans need is a little training and develop a sassy attitude helps too.

- Hawkeye along with Human One the Admiral


----------



## Mehidk (Jan 16, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> This regal bunny hopes you win your upcoming battles Trixie and be out in the open. We the true rulers need to be in an united front and take back what’s ours // Odin



I come bearing good news - well sort of. Last night, both my human mother and father let me out for an hour or so to roam around the chamber. Maybe Google tried to tell them? It was quite adventurous to be able to sniff around and check all the materials that I could possibly climb and chew on. I did find the goods they try to hide from me but human father pulled me away before I could bury my face into the deliciousness of pellets. Then, human mother attempted to look at my weaponry that I call "nails" and she tells me that they need to be trimmed. I have yet to allow her to do this for fearing she may draw blood. I am not fond of the idea, but she is right...I do need a touch up. Sir Odin, does your servant trim yours?



Hermelin said:


> Bunny servant: To tell the truth I can’t handle their adorableness, I often give up resisting and just pick them up while covering them with kisses. I’m so lucky they love being picked up. Toste will bunny purr and close his eyes while Odin will give kisses back and snuggle up. They have completely captured my heart, but the queen of the house will often vocalize if Toste or Odin get more attention than her.
> 
> So the trio of bunnies have their quirky personalities
> That’s just the joy of being a bunny servant.


Human Mother: That's so wonderful to hear that they loved being picked up! Is that something that they were used to prior to you adopting the trio or did you have to build the relationship up? Trixie LOVES to getting pets, massages, and side belly rubs but she's still weary of being picked up (she'll grunt at me for a second and then give kisses after).


----------



## Mehidk (Jan 16, 2020)

Maki_p29 said:


> This thread is really cute!!( okay human servant! That’s enough expressing your own thoughts, now write my own - Hawkeye)
> 
> Greetings fellow bunny lords and lordresses!
> 
> ...


Greetings Hawkeye! I must say, you have your servants very well trained! This is such wonderful news! I must consider using this what you call "Sass" to see if perhaps it would work on my human mother and father. As mentioned to Odin above, I am working on being free roam but have yet to succeed so I will have to see if the "Sass" will convince them.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 16, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I come bearing good news - well sort of. Last night, both my human mother and father let me out for an hour or so to roam around the chamber. Maybe Google tried to tell them? It was quite adventurous to be able to sniff around and check all the materials that I could possibly climb and chew on. I did find the goods they try to hide from me but human father pulled me away before I could bury my face into the deliciousness of pellets. Then, human mother attempted to look at my weaponry that I call "nails" and she tells me that they need to be trimmed. I have yet to allow her to do this for fearing she may draw blood. I am not fond of the idea, but she is right...I do need a touch up. Sir Odin, does your servant trim yours?



Good work Trixie, it gladdens me to hear your bringing us with good news and managed to explore your kingdom.

This regal bunny always put up a fierce battle when it's time to trim my beautiful claws. How can you fight without your fierce claws, that have been deadly sharpened and making my people write songs about my victorious battles. That will be written down in history and become a legend. But alas my servant seem to not understand that a king need his claws for the upcoming battles, forcing my once glorious claws to become trimmed. 
// Odin



Mehidk said:


> Human Mother: That's so wonderful to hear that they loved being picked up! Is that something that they were used to prior to you adopting the trio or did you have to build the relationship up? Trixie LOVES to getting pets, massages, and side belly rubs but she's still weary of being picked up (she'll grunt at me for a second and then give kisses after).



Bunny servant: None of my bunnies where used with being picked up. The easiest ones to train was Odin and Lilja, I only got bitten once by Lilja and Odin did nothing. While Toste he would growl, lung, scream and bite me if I picked him up. It sounded like Toste was being abused by me. So it was something I trained them to be used with, but Toste turned up to be the most docile of my bunnies. When it come to trimming Toste claws and handling him, but he's still not fully socialized like the other two. So Toste was the hardest to train of all my bunnies, it's still a working process with him. 

Seem like it's only a matter of time until Trixie will accept being picked up. You can bribe her with treats when she's up in your arms, or distract her right before being picked up with treats. She will associate picking up with something good and yummy. If she have place she love being petted on, you can use that as a reward.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 16, 2020)

Maki_p29 said:


> This thread is really cute!!( okay human servant! That’s enough expressing your own thoughts, now write my own - Hawkeye)
> 
> Greetings fellow bunny lords and lordresses!
> 
> ...




Good work Hawkeye to train your servants to such high quality! 

This king truly admires your might while managing to expand your Hawk Claw Gang. The one with the most power in my kingdom is still the queen dowager Lilja. The queen dowager rule with her iron paws , pulling the strings in the shadow. It's quite hard being a king, that have still not managed to grasp all the forces in my own kingdom. While the fatous Toste it's lurking in the dark, slowly building up his forces to overthrow this king throne. 

// Odin


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Jan 18, 2020)

Chowder here, my human servant did dehydrate some plantains for a tasty treat. However it was not the ultra ripe sweet plantain and I'd rather a banana. And the dog is still here. Could do without him. Have not heard about Google for a day or more.


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Jan 23, 2020)

Chowder human servant (CHS) here: I go into the bunny room. Floppy bunny. No pick up. I go into the bunny room. Bunny in hay house. No pick up. WHEN IS MY BUNNY TIME? I WANT my time. I give dehydrated bananas (plantains ). Where is my time? Google has told me, floppy bunny,leave a lone. In bunny house, leave alone. Google serves us all.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 24, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> Chowder human servant (CHS) here: I go into the bunny room. Floppy bunny. No pick up. I go into the bunny room. Bunny in hay house. No pick up. WHEN IS MY BUNNY TIME? I WANT my time. I give dehydrated bananas (plantains ). Where is my time? Google has told me, floppy bunny,leave a lone. In bunny house, leave alone. Google serves us all.



Bunny servant: I laughed while reading your text. I think my bunnies wonder why they always get picked up while they are sleeping, eating and playing. So I get my bunny time whenever I want, I just think they are too kind, to let me do whatever I want


----------



## Mehidk (Jan 24, 2020)

Human Mother: Why can't our floof babies just let us love them the way we want to?! I'm still working on Trixie getting used to being picked up, I give her a treat when I try to hold her and I think it's helping! 

Trixie: (over hears) Human Mother believes that by feeding me delicious morsels will make me have a change of heart...I guess I can spare her some heartache by letting her hold me for a few minutes. Hm..maybe if I snuggle with the human parents, I'll even get a blueberry :O. 

Perhaps I'll put up with it...for now.


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Jan 25, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> Human Mother: Why can't our floof babies just let us love them the way we want to?! I'm still working on Trixie getting used to being picked up, I give her a treat when I try to hold her and I think it's helping!
> 
> Trixie: (over hears) Human Mother believes that by feeding me delicious morsels will make me have a change of heart...I guess I can spare her some heartache by letting her hold me for a few minutes. Hm..maybe if I snuggle with the human parents, I'll even get a blueberry :O.
> 
> Perhaps I'll put up with it...for now.


Trixie, my name is Chowder. And yes the blueberries are worth a little snuggly. I have even willing jumped on my human servants lap for one.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi everyone Toste here, the bunny Odin calls a fatous scardy-cat. I’m the youngest bunny of the family and always fight with the queen dowager Lilja. We seem to never to be on the same side. My big brother Odin still have not accepted me, I hope he will do it in the future. 


My bunny mommy have a litter box that’s a box and a wall you have to push on. I walk up slowly and push my head on the wall, it will move a little but not enough for me to get out. 

I fight with my strong front paws and use my sharp claws, still the wall won’t creat a path for me. I try to push with my back legs and the wall just swing back before I can get out. 

I always end up waiting for my bunny mom to open the wall for me, so I can jump out. It’s easier getting in than out of the litter box. 

// Toste


----------



## Maki_p29 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Hi everyone Toste here, the bunny Odin calls a fatous scardy-cat. I’m the youngest bunny of the family and always fight with the queen dowager Lilja. We seem to never to be on the same side. My big brother Odin still have not accepted me, I hope he will do it in the future.
> 
> 
> My bunny mommy have a litter box that’s a box and a wall you have to push on. I walk up slowly and push my head on the wall, it will move a little but not enough for me to get out.
> ...



A good way to put your human to good use in your favor! 

- Hawkeye the Empress & Queen-pin


----------



## Hermelin (Feb 15, 2020)

How should this mighty bunny start my complain. 

For many days the palace have been bustling with my servants planning on how to celebrate her mother’s birthday which is right after valentines day. This ruler was very delighted to celebrate valentines day and my servants mother birthday. During celebrations there are always a sumptuous banquet with unique and captivating food. The fragrance made this ruler mouth to water up and gaze longingly at the hot meal being prepared. 

This ruler was convinced that my delicate taste buds could taste the different aromas just by being enticed by the fragrance of the banquet food. 

Alas, this ruler could not have expected to go through such an injustice and slight. How could these violation occur in my own kingdom. 

No ruler need to go through oppression and the grievance, myself have to do. How could my servant not let me enjoy the banquet, instead this ruler was left with dry tasteless hay and crumbles on the banquet floor.

Only because this regal beautiful fluffy bum have grown bigger. This bum of mine will help me find my future queen. Yet, how can it maintain the shape of a fuffy bum when this regale bunny can’t eat a good meal. 

How dare my servant tell me to loose weight. 

At least let this depressed king wish all my allies and friends that you had a wonderful weekend. 

//Odin


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 14, 2020)

Greetings my fellow regal bunnies!

Today this king had to suffer quite a lot, in this kings palace there's a bunny chef that always serve the most exquisite and palate food you can find. Taking one bite, the soft earthy taste with a hint of sweet will explode over this regal taste buds. It's perfectly chewy and the freshly aroma makes this king keep on wanting to eat more. THEN comes my bunny slave, without her kings acknowledgment, she violated this king and took adventage over my poor body. My bunny slave touched this regal fluffy bum and took away this kings snacks.

In the royal bathroom, my slave started to fill up the bath for this king and with her unknown gallantry forced this king to bath. With utmost respect this king didn't fight back but tried to demand my slave to let this king be. She didn't listen and kept on scrubing my fluffy bum until it was spotless clean and no longer fluffy.

So this king wonder if any other bunny wants to take over this outrageous bunny maid, this bunny slave thinks she can rule over me in my own kingdom.

// Odin


----------



## Maki_p29 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Greetings my fellow regal bunnies!
> 
> Today this king had to suffer quite a lot, in this kings palace there's a bunny chef that always serve the most exquisite and palate food you can find. Taking one bite, the soft earthy taste with a hint of sweet will explode over this regal taste buds. It's perfectly chewy and the freshly aroma makes this king keep on wanting to eat more. THEN comes my bunny slave, without her kings acknowledgment, she violated this king and took adventage over my poor body. My bunny slave touched this regal fluffy bum and took away this kings snacks.
> 
> ...


 
King Oden, 

Your bunny slave sounds quite obnoxious. How dare they not allow you to continue to munch on your select top class snacks and next violate you. How preposterous of them. Just know that Empress Hawkeye would gladly lend you her strong hand to put your bunny maid in their proper place. 

Kind regards, 

Empress Hawkeye


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Apr 14, 2020)

Please note i am now in the corner of the room as my human servant has decided she needs geese. GEESE!. Yesterday she let them eat collard greens. My collard greens. Its not enough i have to share my room with these obnoxious peepers but share my food. To my left are chicks, in my cage. (It doesnt mattter that i do not use it, its MINE!) And in my room. Count me unhappy,
Chowder.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 14, 2020)

Maki_p29 said:


> King Oden,
> 
> Your bunny slave sounds quite obnoxious. How dare they not allow you to continue to munch on your select top class snacks and next violate you. How preposterous of them. Just know that Empress Hawkeye would gladly lend you her strong hand to put your bunny maid in their proper place.
> 
> ...



This king feel delighted over having you Empress Hawkeye as my ally. 

// King Odin


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 14, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> View attachment 46589
> Please note i am now in the corner of the room as my human servant has decided she needs geese. GEESE!. Yesterday she let them eat collard greens. My collard greens. Its not enough i have to share my room with these obnoxious peepers but share my food. To my left are chicks, in my cage. (It doesnt mattter that i do not use it, its MINE!) And in my room. Count me unhappy,
> Chowder.



How can they do this to you, you need to tell them who’s the boss and take back your things. My bunny slave told me that this summer a little princess will move into my palace. Which this regal ruler won’t allow while next summer a drooling and whiny puppy will also move into the palace of this king. 

Truly need to put up a fight against my outrageous bunny slave. Sometimes life is hard for us regal bunnies. 

// Odin


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 14, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> View attachment 46589
> Please note i am now in the corner of the room as my human servant has decided she needs geese. GEESE!. Yesterday she let them eat collard greens. My collard greens. Its not enough i have to share my room with these obnoxious peepers but share my food. To my left are chicks, in my cage. (It doesnt mattter that i do not use it, its MINE!) And in my room. Count me unhappy,
> Chowder.


Awe , adorable! 
I love geese!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 14, 2020)

My mother keeps picking me up to brush me , or let me out .


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 22, 2020)

Not a frustrated bunny but a bunny slave trying to win my bunnies love. It’s a hard job trying to spoil the regal bunnies. So I fixed oat porridge with mashed bananas for me and the bunnies. Mine also have cacao in it, because I don’t like porridge but the bunnies will be happy and enjoy their little treat 

The porridge is portioned up to what the bunnies can eat for the day.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 22, 2020)

I can say Odin didn’t like it that much because his luxurious taste bud can’t handle such peasant food 

I accidently scared Toste, so he didn’t manage to eat all his food.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 25, 2020)

Hail all the great bunnies 

Let me give you almighty rulers an update of a sad regal bunny. Even though waking up to the sounds of birds singing and iniatie a beautiful day while the days have become lighter and longer. Taking a step outdoors in the early mornings to take a fresh deep breath of the clean air and a lot of palatable plants growing in the royal garden. This regal bunny future have turn bleak, with an endless darkness and no light to guide me from this endless unfairness. 

The scaredy-cat Toste have moved into this king palace uninvited. My once personal servants have turned to follow him and listen to all his beck and calls. This regal bunny wonder if any other mighty royal bunny faced the same problem. 

How did you make the outside move out from your palace? 

The attached picture shows how the outrageous scaredy-cat enjoy his new won life 

// Odin


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 23, 2020)

Merry Christmas and a happy holiday regale bunnies!

This king hope you manage to rule over your kingdoms and get super spoiled by your servants. This fabulous fluffy bum king just wanted to give everyone an update of what’s happening in this king regale life.

If any of my regale allies have missed, a young foreign princess have moved into this king palace and this kings servant forced this regale bunny out from the royal bedroom. Just to let the princess have a place to live and grow. No more heavily soft bed. What a sad life this king need to handle.

Tomorrow the palace is ready to celebrate Christmas, here up north we celebrate on the 24th. So soon there will be a mouth watering banquet and this king have already managed to snatch a bit of sweets from the royal kitchen. This king have a freshly minty breath after managing to snatch a candy cane.

A tip for other royal allies, be fast when you steal food from the kitchen. Otherwise your servants will become mad when they catch you. So the best way is to wait for an opportunity and go for it. Be stealthy as the green fluffy santa giant, this king thinks he’s called grinch. No one can beat the stealth he have.

So from up north, the nordic king Odin which everyone a happy holiday to kings and queens around the world plus the servants. We can’t really get a rebellion from the servants, so make sure to give them a bit of rewards and live a spoiled life.


----------



## AVIE (Dec 23, 2020)

Huzzah! Long live King Odin!


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sorry friends, I have been monitoring but not posting much. Its Chowder here and I have figured out how to get the treats! So the oter day my favorite servant was in the kitchen gettig her lunch ready to take to work. I stealthy snuck up and hid under her skirt, when she turned around her foot pushed me across the floor. She felt so bad she gave me mango! The next day I waited until she was walking down the hallway and jumped in front of her. Cherries! I think she is catching on thou....she watches her feet all the time, and warns the others.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Greetings King Odin, my name is Bullseye. My servant is very frustrating. This morning she was feeding me a banana, when she stopped and then gave it to her chickens! Can you believe it! she gave it to some dirty birds who just sit around squawking all day! She gives them lettuce too, _my_ lettuce. I need help getting rid of them.
Regards~ Bullseye


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 23, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> View attachment 46589
> Please note i am now in the corner of the room as my human servant has decided she needs geese. GEESE!. Yesterday she let them eat collard greens. My collard greens. Its not enough i have to share my room with these obnoxious peepers but share my food. To my left are chicks, in my cage. (It doesnt mattter that i do not use it, its MINE!) And in my room. Count me unhappy,
> Chowder.



I have similar problems. My servant likes to give my treats, like lettuce and bananas, to her chickens. I mean how can they be so disrespectful to us. they are supposed to listen to us, but instead they seem to just do whatever they want! We need to band together to stop this outrageous behavior, and get rid of the birds.
Regards~Bullseye


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 24, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> Sorry friends, I have been monitoring but not posting much. Its Chowder here and I have figured out how to get the treats! So the oter day my favorite servant was in the kitchen gettig her lunch ready to take to work. I stealthy snuck up and hid under her skirt, when she turned around her foot pushed me across the floor. She felt so bad she gave me mango! The next day I waited until she was walking down the hallway and jumped in front of her. Cherries! I think she is catching on thou....she watches her feet all the time, and warns the others.



Greetings Chowder, this king is glad hearing an update from you. 

Sadly the servants will often catch our sneaky ways but let me share my wisdom with the rest of the royal bunnies. This is the story how this king can sit safely up on my throne without getting dethroned. 

Use your secret weapon towards your servants and their family. My secret weapon is this royal fluffy bum and the mastery of heart throbbing gaze. Who ever get my gaze will fill their heart skip a beat and the atmosphere get filled with hearts and warmt. 

When this king walk through my noble kingdom, everybody stops and they staring at me, no one can resist this kings charms. 

Show the servants a few charming tricks and a line will form to offer the most delicious food up on a silver plate for you. 

This king can even be picky about my food and the servants will change for a better palatable snacks. 

So Chowder learn to master the heart throbbing gaze skill and you will be able to get your snacks from the kitchen, always work as a charm. Even though my main servant tells everyone not to give me anything and control this kings diets. The rest of the servants can’t withstand my charms and will always help this king with the quest to get all the yummy food in the world


----------



## Hermelin (Dec 24, 2020)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Greetings King Odin, my name is Bullseye. My servant is very frustrating. This morning she was feeding me a banana, when she stopped and then gave it to her chickens! Can you believe it! she gave it to some dirty birds who just sit around squawking all day! She gives them lettuce too, _my_ lettuce. I need help getting rid of them.
> Regards~ Bullseye



Nice meeting you regale Bullseye, 

Make a list of all the horrible things your servants do and later pay it back. Release all the hell hounds and prepare for war, no birds shall take our snacks from the royal kitchen. Birds are meant to entertain us, they shouldn’t get a better treatment. 

So it’s time to teach your servant who is the royal and give them a silent treatment. It always work, your servant will later beg for your attentions on their knees and ask for forgiveness. Otherwise this king is ready to send out help and lodge a complaint to the highest bunny council, so we can get all the support we can from the royal bunny community. 

This king wish you all the best for your upcoming challenges Bullseye. Now you have many regale bunnies supporting you and ready to help.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Dec 24, 2020)

So darn cute! A cute story to wake up to.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 24, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Nice meeting you regale Bullseye,
> 
> Make a list of all the horrible things your servants do and later pay it back. Release all the hell hounds and prepare for war, no birds shall take our snacks from the royal kitchen. Birds are meant to entertain us, they shouldn’t get a better treatment.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that I have your support King Odin. Birds are just annoying pests, and whats worse is that my cage is outside next to them! Two of them like to hop out of their enclosure and hop on top of my palace! it is unacceptable. All my servant does is set them on the ground, just so they can get back on top! she doesn't even clean off their poo from on top of my palace. this infuriates me! My best wishes to all of my fellow regal bunnies, especially @CookieJingleToes who has to deal with geese. those disgusting creatures like to honk and fly over my palace. They're very annoying. 
My best wishes to all~Bullseye


----------



## AVIE (Dec 24, 2020)

I have once again been relinquished to bunny jail. I can watch through the bars and see the servants wandering around, on occasion I am passed salad and hay, but not allowed to run and jump on the carpet. I do not understand the reason for my internment. I was laying on the sofa with my maid in waiting, allowing her to worship and love me... And then I gave her her special Christmas gift, I annointed her with my own special scent. I thought she would be proud to be my designated hand. But alas, the fool put me in bunny jail.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 25, 2020)

Greetings all the regale bunnies. Today my servant woke me up extra early, right as the sun was coming up, just to do the things she normally does later in the morning. She opened my palace door and let all the cold air in! I had to thump my feet twice before my servant realized that I was upset. She kept rambling on about getting gifts or something like that, as if I care. She then said she had a gift for me, but it wasn't here yet, which I don't understand how it wouldn't be here. My servant didn't even give me my afternoon treat today! My servant says something special is happening next week too. She said it's called New Years, does any other bunny know what that is?
~Bullseye


----------

